#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  L'acoustics KIVA

## DiGiCowboy

Nou, het is al weer een hele lange tijd geleden dat ik een post heb gedaan hier, dus het werd weer eens tijd.... Afgelopen week heb ik een avondje gedraaid met het nieuwe KIVA array(tje) van L'acoustics. Ik heb er diverse bandjes op kunnen mixen, van jazz tot funk & reggae. Ik was echt onder de indruk van de kleine kastjes ! Zoals je kunt zien staat er links en rechts een B2 onder, maar die hielden het setje niet bij !!
Iemand hier op het forum die er ook al mee heeft gedraaid? hoe is jullie ervaring?

----------


## TristanAV

Erg mooi setje! om heel eerlijk te zijn ben ik nog nog een l`accoustics setje tegen gekomen bij een klus. Veel mensen hoor ik er wel met veel goede reacties over. Dus ik zou ook erg graag willen weten hoe dit klinkt.

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Ik heb het nog niet gehoord, maar een kennis van mij heeft zon setje in huis...Ben wel zwaar benieuwd....

----------


## DiGiCowboy

Oja, en voordat we boze reacties krijgen van chagerijnige riggers.... op afbeelding 1 zijn ze ook nog met staal gesafed hoor  :Stick Out Tongue: . Afb 2. was even een testje op het parkeerterrein.

----------


## tijn

Ziet er goed uit. Ik hoorde dat er binnenkort een demo van L'Acoustics is dus ben erg benieuwd hoe het klinkt. Nog wel een paar vraagjes...

Ik zie op de foto ook nog twee Kilo kastjes opgenomen in de array. Was dit niet voldoende voor het sub? L'Acoustics specificeert zelf om de SB118 te gebruiken als er nog meer sub nodig is. Waarom dan de B2?
Heb je ook al gebruik gemaakt van de nieuwe LA4 versterkers?

----------


## DiGiCowboy

@ Tijn; Je zult de LA4's wel moeten gebruiken, omdat daar ook de controller/processor in zit. Dit gaat dus niet meer met een amp naar keuze en bijvoorbeeld een DP226 o.i.d. zoals nog normaal is met bijvoorbeeld V-Dosc, maar het zit nu allemaal in 1 doos.

Wat betreft de KILO's tsja.... heel leuk voor een jazz combo, maar met rock'nroll heb je toch echt xtra laag nodig. Waarom dan een B2? omdat we die ten eerste nog hadden staan en daarnaast vind ik het nog steeds een fijne kast om mee te werken! Na wat gepiel heb ik ervoor gekozen om die KILO's en B2's te crossen op 80Hz. Dit werkte uitstekend.
Uiteraard had ik ook het liefst 2x SB118 of een SB218 per kant i.v.m fasereinheid van het geheel, maar soms heb je nu eenmaal niet de ultieme keuze.

Ik zeg; 8 of 10 van deze kastjes per kant en 2x dubbel 18inch sub en je hebt een setje waar je uitstekend kleine tot middelgrote festivalletjes mee kunt doen...... oja ... en vergeet die KILO's dan maar...

----------


## berolios

> @ Tijn; Je zult de LA4's wel moeten gebruiken, omdat daar ook de controller/processor in zit. Dit gaat dus niet meer met een amp naar keuze en bijvoorbeeld een DP226 o.i.d. zoals nog normaal is met bijvoorbeeld V-Dosc, maar het zit nu allemaal in 1 doos.
> 
> Wat betreft de KILO's tsja.... heel leuk voor een jazz combo, maar met rock'nroll heb je toch echt xtra laag nodig. Waarom dan een B2? omdat we die ten eerste nog hadden staan en daarnaast vind ik het nog steeds een fijne kast om mee te werken! Na wat gepiel heb ik ervoor gekozen om die KILO's en B2's te crossen op 80Hz. Dit werkte uitstekend.
> Uiteraard had ik ook het liefst 2x SB118 of een SB218 per kant i.v.m fasereinheid van het geheel, maar soms heb je nu eenmaal niet de ultieme keuze.
> 
> Ik zeg; 8 of 10 van deze kastjes per kant en 2x dubbel 18inch sub en je hebt een setje waar je uitstekend kleine tot middelgrote festivalletjes mee kunt doen...... oja ... en vergeet die KILO's dan maar...



Ik heb er nog nooit mee gewerkt hoor en ik weet ook vrijwel niks van dit nieuwe systeem (ga het een dezer dagen wel eens doorspitten natuurlijk), maar waarom zou je niet net zoals bij dV-DOSC (waar ik wél best veel mee werk) een 4 weg setting maken? Subs < 75 Hz, KILO (laag dus) 75 - 125, Laag KIVA 125 - ??, Hoog KIVA >??.

Op die manier maak je gewoon een dikke set met ballen van je KIVA/ KILO banaan en dat completteer je dan met subs. Vind het ook altijd érg vet om dV subs als laagjes te combineren met dV-Doscen, geeft toch wel veel ballen aan je set.

Ben eens benieuw of ik er binnenkort misschien ook eens mee mag werken, het ziet er an sich best goed uit, kijk er in ieder geval naar uit het eens te proberen, hoewel ik over het algemeen niet zo'n fan ben van de klank-eigenschappen van dit soort kleine dreumeltjes.

Cheers!


p.s. Fase-rein heeft helemaal niks met het type sub te maken hoor ;-), kwestie van goed inregelen/ delayen... zorgen dat alles in tijd en in fase aankomt.

p.s.2 Ik vind het érg jammer dat de politiek toch weer een slag heeft geslaan en je dit systeem dus (blijkbaar) niet flexibel kunt gebruiken waar het gaat om versterkers en processoren. Vooral die processoren vind ik erg jammer, want als je bijvoorbeeld (effe lekker kort door de bocht genomen) een Lake Dolby met een DBX Driverack vergelijkt heb je het toch écht wel over een andere sound. Wat voor processoren zitten er in die nieuwe versterkers dan? L'Acoustics werkt nu toch weer samen met Camco, toch? Waarschijnlijk zullen het geen slechte processoren zijn, maar toch... je bent het liefste toch flexibel in je set, niet?

----------


## DiGiCowboy

@ Berolios; Juist..... je hebt dus 1 sound !! of je nu een KIVA setje huurt in Turkmenistan of in NL, ze zullen hetzelfde zijn! Kijk bij toko's als Meyer, Alcons, sound projects etc. gaat het al jaren zo en natuurlijk kleven er nadelen aan, maar ook zeker voordelen!!

Het is inderdaad een verbouwde camco amp, maar ik weet niet of de DSP prut van L'acoustics, camco of andere huize komt. Daarnaast is een KIVA trouwens een passief gefilterd kastje, dus je zult er weinig mee kunnen freaken.

----------


## berolios

> @ Berolios; Juist..... je hebt dus 1 sound !! of je nu een KIVA setje huurt in Turkmenistan of in NL, ze zullen hetzelfde zijn! Kijk bij toko's als Meyer, Alcons, sound projects etc. gaat het al jaren zo en natuurlijk kleven er nadelen aan, maar ook zeker voordelen!!...



Ja, ok, maar als je naar bijvoorbeeld V-DOSC kijkt, daar kun je voor de belangrijkste processoren (Lake + XTA) settings downloaden van de L'Acoustics site. In die settings kun je ín de kast bijna niks veranderen (behalve als je CVE bent), maar wel in de rest van je systeem. Daarbij schrijft L'Acoustics de versterkers en settings daarvan voor, waardoor ook hier een 1 sound ontstaat die vrijwel overal ter wereld hetzelfde is, ondanks dat de ene met Lakes werkt en de ander met XTA's






> ...Daarnaast is een KIVA trouwens een passief gefilterd kastje, dus je zult er weinig mee kunnen freaken.



Ja, dat kan ik goed geloven. Met dV-dosc kan ik het crosspunt ín de kast ook niet veranderen. Dat hoeft van mij ook niet... waar je bij deze kleinere kasten de power mist, is vooral in het laag. Dus wat ik dan vaak doe is een HPF op de dV-kasten van pak 'm beet 125 Hz. Dan bandpass 75-125 op de dV-subs (die dan dus als lowtjes fungeren) en dan de subs gewoon LPF 75 Hz. Dan klinkt je systeem met kleinere kastjes écht wel als een goede rock 'n roll PA, zónder die 'extra' lowtjes gaat het ook heel goed hoor, maar mét is toch nét effe wat vetter. Truc van de chef is daarbij wel goed ervoor te zorgen dat je alle bananen en kasten zo opstelt dat alle respectievelijke drivers op de crosspunten met elkaar koppelen... 

cheers!

----------


## DiGiCowboy

Ja okeej ik geef je gelijk; 8 KIVA's met 2x KILO op de manier gecrossed zoals jij omschrijft geeft echt een rock'n roll set(je). Ik heb me even verdiept in de cross-over presets van die LA4, maar het enige wat je kunt kiezen is een 60Hz Highpass voor het gehele array en niet waar het cross-overpunt ligt tussen de KILO's en KIVA's. Dit zal ik zelf toch ff uit moeten zoeken met smaart.

----------


## berolios

> Ja okeej ik geef je gelijk; 8 KIVA's met 2x KILO op de manier gecrossed zoals jij omschrijft geeft echt een rock'n roll set(je). Ik heb me even verdiept in de cross-over presets van die LA4, maar het enige wat je kunt kiezen is een 60Hz Highpass voor het gehele array en niet waar het cross-overpunt ligt tussen de KILO's en KIVA's. Dit zal ik zelf toch ff uit moeten zoeken met smaart.



Voor de normale V-DOSC en dV settings heb je naast de normale ook nog 'infra' en 'x' settings, die een andere standaard HPF frequentie toekennen aan het systeem, deze zit in de L'Acoustics settings en is dus ook gelocked. Je hebt echter wel volledige controle over je input EQ, wat ik dan ook meestal doe is de setting laden met de laagste HPF frequentie en dan met de input EQ de HPF zo instelling als dat ik hem wil hebben. Trucje werkt precies hetzelfde met de subs, alleen dan andersom (dus met een LPF).

----------


## DiGiCowboy

Ok, als ik het goed begrijp stuur je dus je laag apart aan... iets wat met een KILO - KIVA setup niet kan.

----------


## Robin.vd.Have

Ik vind dat standaard geluid wel erg overtrokken hoor.
Als je een Vdosc set huurt klinkt die ook overal het zelfde omdat je zelf er niet zomaar mee kan freaken.

Maar als je als bedrijf al een stock hebt met bijv. Vdosc en bijbehorende racken ben je weer verplicht nieuwe amps te kopen.
Ik vind t dan toch weer n beetje geld klopperij.
Zoals helaas bij steeds meer merken begint te komen.

----------


## berolios

> ...Maar als je als bedrijf al een stock hebt met bijv. Vdosc en bijbehorende racken ben je weer verplicht nieuwe amps te kopen.
> Ik vind t dan toch weer n beetje geld klopperij.
> Zoals helaas bij steeds meer merken begint te komen...



Je hebt gelijk, het politieke/ economische spelletje gaat soms erg ver. Maar voor zover ik weet hoef je als V-DOSC partner geen nieuwe racken te kopen, L'Acoustics blijft gewoon op jouw huidige systeem service leveren als het goed is. Uiteraard, ga je nu bijkopen, dan zit je in principe wel vast aan de nieuwe systeem-opzet en is je eigen set niet meer helemaal homogeen.

Wat dat '1 sound' betreft moet je dat wel niet overtrekken. Tuurlijk, het uitgangspunt is overal hetzelfde, maar je kunt er nog meer dan genoeg aan veranderen en bijstellen om het héél goed, of héél slecht te maken, heb ik het nog niet over de mix zelf.

'k ga maffen ;-)
Cheers!

----------


## sd_2

> Je hebt gelijk, het politieke/ economische spelletje gaat soms erg ver. Maar voor zover ik weet hoef je als V-DOSC partner geen nieuwe racken te kopen, L'Acoustics blijft gewoon op jouw huidige systeem service leveren als het goed is. Uiteraard, ga je nu bijkopen, dan zit je in principe wel vast aan de nieuwe systeem-opzet en is je eigen set niet meer helemaal homogeen.



L'Acoustics blijft ook gewoon LA48's leveren (en via LAb kan je ook nog FP6400's kopen) dus voor alle bestaande speakers kan je nog steeds uit de voeten.. Alleen de nieuwe speakertjes gaan inderdaad een probleem geven wanneer je andere versterkers/processors wil gaan gebruiken....

Helaas, heel jammer van die Fransmannen

----------


## salsa

@DiGiCowboy,

Heb je nog meer mooie pictures of je L acoustics Kiva??
Ik zie de eerste foto's niet meer in dit topic staan..
Of ligt dit aan mij?

Dave

----------


## DiGiCowboy

Hoi Salsa,

Het is alweer bijna een jaar geleden dat ik het topic startte, maar dan toch hier ff wat foto's. (heb ze denk ik per ongeluk gewist tijdens updaten van mijn site)
1
2
3
4

Vind het wel opvallend dat ik deze array'tjes bijna nergens tegenkom ! jammer wel eigenlijk.... ik was erg te spreken over het setje.

----------


## badboyscrew

Kom het regelmatig tegen :-) 
Maar zou kunnen komen omdat we 30 kiva's en 10 kilo's met 6 la-4en in de verhuur hebben.

----------


## sd_2

> p.s.2 Ik vind het érg jammer dat de politiek toch weer een slag heeft geslaan en je dit systeem dus (blijkbaar) niet flexibel kunt gebruiken waar het gaat om versterkers en processoren. Vooral die processoren vind ik erg jammer, want als je bijvoorbeeld (effe lekker kort door de bocht genomen) een Lake Dolby met een DBX Driverack vergelijkt heb je het toch écht wel over een andere sound. Wat voor processoren zitten er in die nieuwe versterkers dan? L'Acoustics werkt nu toch weer samen met Camco, toch? Waarschijnlijk zullen het geen slechte processoren zijn, maar toch... je bent het liefste toch flexibel in je set, niet?



Klopt, camco is de ampen-bouwer, ik meende zelfs dat de DSP ook uit die schuur komt, waarschijnlijk dan wel samen ontwikkeld met L'Acoustics. Ik dacht me ook te herinneren dat de ampen in de P-serie van L'Acoustics dan weer uit de schuur van Powersoft kwam.. maar dat weet ik echt even niet meer zeker.

Wel kan ik beamen dat de LA4 en LA8 ampen ruk zijn. In ieder geval in mijn ogen. Heb laatst eens een klus mogen doen met 2x dV-sub + 3 dV-dosc erop per kant. Alles op LA8 ampen, klinkt niet slecht, maar de gebruiksvriendelijkheid is ver te zoeken vergeleken met de Lake. Je mag als techneut zelf niet meer bepalen wat je wilt doen met je geluid, als het op eq'en aankomt. Je krijgt 6 banden, waarvan de eerste en laatste laag en hoog afkap is, 2e band zit op vaste freq. 3e band is helemaal vrij in F en Q, en de 4e en 5e band zijn ook gelokt op een frequentiedeel, je mag hier ook alleen je gain gebruiken. Dus welgeteld heb je maar 1 echte parametrische band in die DSP. Ook mag je helemaal niks meer doen aan de gaining in de top zelf, die blijft nu ook gelokt. Je kan alleen de gaining tussen sub en top aanpassen. Geef mij maar liever een Lake waar je tenminste ook echt je ding op kan doen!!

----------


## sd_2

[quote=berolios;465431Uiteraard, ga je nu bijkopen, dan zit je in principe wel vast aan de nieuwe systeem-opzet en is je eigen set niet meer helemaal homogeen.[quote]
Dat geld alleen als je nieuwe serie speakers wilt gaan gebruiken. Op de oude speakers (V-Dosc, dV-dosc en ARCS bijvoobeeld) kan je gewoon nog traditionele ampen zetten, ook kan je deze ampen nog gewoon kopen via L'Acoustics en zijn de presets ook nog vrij de te downloaden. Alleen niet voor de Lake.. Sinds L'Acoustics de banden met Lab heeft verbroken krijg je ook geen Lake presets meer omdat Lake en Lab nu samen zijn... helaas is dat.. (gelukkig heb ik ze nog genoeg ge-back-upt staan   :Cool: )

----------


## salsa

> Hoi Salsa,
> 
> Het is alweer bijna een jaar geleden dat ik het topic startte, maar dan toch hier ff wat foto's. (heb ze denk ik per ongeluk gewist tijdens updaten van mijn site)
> 1
> 2
> 3
> 4
> 
> Vind het wel opvallend dat ik deze array'tjes bijna nergens tegenkom ! jammer wel eigenlijk.... ik was erg te spreken over het setje.



Hey DiGiCowboy!

 :Frown: helaas zie ik op deze links ook niets....

Dave

----------


## frederic

> L'Acoustics blijft ook gewoon LA48's leveren (en via LAb kan je ook nog FP6400's kopen) dus voor alle bestaande speakers kan je nog steeds uit de voeten.. Alleen de nieuwe speakertjes gaan inderdaad een probleem geven wanneer je andere versterkers/processors wil gaan gebruiken....
> 
> Helaas, heel jammer van die Fransmannen



 
Ik veronderstel dat als je als bedrijf dit soort line array kunt kopen, een rack nieuwe versterkers er ook wel afkan.  :Wink:

----------


## MarkRombouts

Zijn er ondertussen al meer mensen met ervaringen met de Kiva's ?

Ik heb de komende periode wat projecten staan, waarvoor ik nog op zoek ben naar een geschikt systeem. Een kleine line-array heeft hiervoor wel mijn voorkeur. Denk dus aan D&B t10 of Kiva of ??

----------


## badboyscrew

Wij waren de eerste in nederland met kiva.
En het bevalt nog steeds super doen er veel verschillende dingen mee van klassieke concerten tot normale concerten. 
Klinkt lekker is licht en dat is weer fijn als je ze aan een genie wil hangen.
rigging is super makkelijk.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Wij waren de eerste in nederland met kiva.



En Veen <--> Dongen is om het hoekje.

----------


## rayoflight

wij hebben in ons theater (de Leest) in Waalwijk sinds anderhalf jaar een Kiva set. Echt geweldig spul,Alex weet hier ook meer van de specs :
L+R gestacked 2 kilo met 4 kiva
L+R gevlogen 1 kilo met 3 kiva
Cluster 6 kiva
outfill beide kanten 1 8xt
sub : Dv-Sub
dit alles draait op 5 LA4 en 1 LA 8 amp.

----------


## 4AC

> L+R gestacked 2 kilo
> L+R gevlogen 1 kilo



Potverdorie, das echt licht!

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Potverdorie, das echt licht!
> 
> Mvg,
> 
> Tewun



2 melkpakken en 1 melkpak.  :EEK!:

----------


## MarkRombouts

De set in de Leest is mij inderdaad bekend. Ik heb al een paar keer het genoegen gehad daarop een productie te mogen doen. Klink gewoon erg goed. Zeer goede spreiding en dekking in de zaal. Erg prettig om mee te werken. zeer compact, maar meer dan voldoende power.

Vandaar ook mijn interesse om de Kiva wellicht te gaan inzetten voor andere producties, en dus hier de vraag of er al meer mensen zijn die dat doen, en de ervaringen.

----------


## Turboke

Waar blijven de foto's,

----------


## badboyscrew

Dat was ook het moeilijkste in de leest om een complete zaaldekking te krijgen.
De beruchte "muppet"balkons maakte dat moeilijk daarom een gestackt
En gevlogen links rechts.[CENTER][/CENTER]

----------


## MarkRombouts

Ben er nog niet, uit, zijn volgens mij allebei goede systemen. Ik ga ze denk ik zelf gewoon eens vergelijken bij geschikte projecten.

Ook is Meyer Mina wellicht nog een vergelijkbare optie.

Iemand daar ervaringen mee ??

----------

